# Simba......and then there were 3



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna and Mystik would like to formally introduce the "Fierce Lion"...Simba!
He is only 10 weeks old, but needed a good home ASAP...so Luna is being a "mommy" and Mystik is being a sibling. He came to us on the evening of August 11 - the night Mysik was so sick - and he had very little socializing to that point. He was not a happy boy.

For the first 24 hours, he was in quarantine....but he is healthy and howls at the top of his lungs to "escape" to play. For the first while, everyone hissed at everyone. I spent a lot of time going between him and Mystik...one for socializing and one to monitor her health. Mystik LOVES playing Fishing on my iPad and is quite good at the game. She even falls asleep playing...just like a little kid waiting for Santa on Christmas Eve. "But, Mommmmmyyyyy, I'm not tireddddd....."


DH did introductions while I was blissfully sleeping. 

Flash forward 48 hours and he is happy, healthy, and tottering around after the girls. Mystik and Simba decided they could get along - Mystik mainly because she likes stealing Simba's food! Luna apparently couldn't tell them apart so just hisses at both of them - but she is getting better. Luna is, however, absolutely thrilled that Simba got her plastic bed cover and ugly sheets....she LOVES her fleece blanket, pillows, and stuffed teddy bear! 

To save time and energy, I will post all their photo/video links here.... 

Introducing SIMBA (probably Simba Kali meaning Fierce Lion...but he is DH's cat..."turncoat" that he is)....





Mystik's iPad games.... (Videos...click to view)



Luna's bed (video)



Luna....she is losing her kitten fuzzies and her coat is coming in absolutely stunning!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Simba Kali! He's Adorable!:thumbup::thumbup: 
Mystik is definitely a "Gamer"!
Luna kneading her bed is adorable, "It's all mine, mine, mine!"
Gorgeous!! Every single one!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You have the prettiest kittens! Simba is adorable. I am so glad they get along. Congratulations on your new baby lion!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The cuteness...I'm melting...!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats. Simba is a lovely boy


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Awe, they're all such cuties!  Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeeee! How cute is that pic of Simba standing on his hind legs?! :luv

Mystik tuckered herself out after chasing the fish (but she won!)  She's an adorable little huntress! 

And you're right: Luna's coat is gorgeous. I just noticed that the markings above her eyes make it look like she's got little eyebrows. So cute! 

So now you've got THREE Bengal kittens running around! Hope you're eating your Wheaties...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba and Mystik are adorable together...they are like two little twins and have to be together for everything. If they are in their own rooms, they meow and howl for each other....but, once together, they fight and torment each other! These two will not be breeding together when the time comes...they are step-siblings (same quadruple championship father). Mr. Simba is good at hitting the box for poo, but not for pee....grrr.... Dh decided Simba was going to be HIS cat...he actually fell asleep in Simba's room last night spending time with him. So cute...DH on the bed snoring away with Simba next to his head in his little bed sound asleep. I wanted a picture but wasn't mean enough to take it (flash would have startled both).

Mystik is feeling almost 100%. She races around gobbling everyone's food..even took to eating Simba's dry food. She is drinking quite a bit...just watching her pees as they seem a bit low in volume to me. Her poo is almost normal consistency...but she drags her bum on the floor still (really hoping that clears up after she is finished this round of antibiotics). She is back to her pre-sick weight...so just need to catch up a few more grams for this week's weight gain amount. She ate her chicken heart and liver today...even stealing Simba's (he turned his nose up and Mystik looked at him like "are you nuts?" He also turns his nose up at freeze-dried treats which the girls look at him funny for!)

Luna is just a lovebug and darling. She is a lot more calmer and seems so much older (almost 5 months) than the other two "babies". She will play with them when she feels like it, but also just goes off to do her own thing. She will hop onto the bench by the door to ask for her harness and a walk. 

Three bengals...but they tend to keep themselves busy...I am just busy with all the food monitoring and cleaning and litter boxes!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations!! How wonderful! Welcome Simba- he is a pretty boy!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are all so adorable. I am in love.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations on the new addition!! Simba is such an adorable little boy!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, MM! What a busy mom you must be! Lol. I think it's great that Simba's added to your feline family and he's getting along well enough with Mystik thus far. I really cannot imagine handling 3 bengal kittens, so you must be an amaaaaazing cat parent!! :wink

I always love seeing your posts and am so glad Mystik has been recovering since that last scary situation! Hope she continues to gain weight and that Simba helps her along, too!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! I love reading your post and enjoy the pictures and videos of your beautiful kittens.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So freaking cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I love cats and these guys are just so adorable. Simba has cuddled DHZ to sleep on his couch.....and I have Mystik purring away and making biscuits on mine (she probably just wants my ipad to fish as she keeps poking her nose on it). Luna is off in her own quiet area.... These 3 keep each other company most of the day. I do have to work with them on their training each day....lots to do to get them ready for shows, socialize them, We are learning tricks, harness walking, and fighting over ipads.

When we get our acreage, we are planning a cattery for the bengals. But I want my love cat or two too. I would also love a cat area for fostering.....but will have to work on DH some more for that. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like quite an exciting new venture, MM! :wink It would certainly be fun to have you on the forum telling us all about your day and any eventful things that happened, not to mention LOTS to share and show us via photos and vids! You'll be quite an expert in all about Bengal kitties for sure!! :thumb


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Enjoy your new cat! And the old ones too! Im sure you will


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Awwww....So cute! Welcome, Simba.

I admire the way you can take in another kitten after going through what you did with Mystik. And I am sooooo glad Mystik is much better! You had me very worried for a while.

Congratulations! I would like to get another kitty, too, after Josie passing away, but I'm just not there yet.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I have problems seeing your photos for some reason, but yay another kitty! Congrats, I'm sure he's as stunning as Mystik and Luna


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks texasgirl...(and thanks again for all the help with Mystik and me that day!) This little guy really needed a new home and we were looking for a male already...things just fell into place. He socialized really quickly, but is still a bit skittish...but has Mystik wrapped around his paw! His arrival has really helped her leave the "baby kitten" stage and enter the "kitten" stage...she isn't quite as whiny, is asking for "loves" more, and is finally letting me handle her so I can get her ready for her show next month!

zuma...what happens when you try to click on the photos/videos? I upload using photobucket....they usually open in a second window when I click on them. Once there, you can click on the photos to scroll through the album (but each kitten has their own album).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
Since Mystik had to have her anal glands expressed once already, at her tender age...
I would suggest you have the vet show you how to do this at home!
Usually, the glands are naturally expressed when they go poo...but sometimes, for some cats, they don't always "work" so well! 
And may need some extra assistance to keep things from building up!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm usually on the phone app, that's probably why. I get two option when I click on the (broken for me) image link. One is open in gallery which just gives a black screen and follow link which does nothing. Probably something with my settings. I'll take a look next time I'm on the computer, I know it works there


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sharon...after smelling last time...I am REALLY hoping it is because she is still getting over the diarrhea part! I killed myself laughing...after that...we got in the car and my DH asks "are my feet that stinky?" Took me a few minutes to be able to tell him what had just happened....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFL!! Oh Carrie, that's funny!
And YES! VERY err.....Aromatic!!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Awwww, he is so cute. I love the one pic where he stands on his hind legs. Luna & Mystik are cute too


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am trying to survive with three kittens...3 bengal kittens...oh, how I hope to see school in session on the 2nd so I can get some rest!

Luna....she continues to be a lovebug and always is looking for loves. She is definitely showing her bengal profile now and loves to jump everywhere. I have moved EVERYTHING from ALL heights that I want to keep....feel like I am packing to move! She loves playing with the "babies", but as soon as she has enough, she jumps up and they can't get her. Her one bad habit....she paws the landscape rocks out of my plants so they can all play "swat the rock" (and guess who discovers the rocks....)

Mystik..since her illness she has become more a Mommy's kitten, always wanting to be near me. She will play with the other two kittens...but, being the "girly girl", complains when they get too rough and comes looking for me. She does play a lot by herself. Her bad habit.....she has become a VERY picky eater (except for Simba's food). 

Last night, I sat on the couch to watch them play while eating 2 leftover ribs. Within seconds, I had Luna on one shoulder and Mystik on the other....and my ribs disappeared. We played a game of "gimme that back..."

Simba is such a cutie! He may be the "baby", but he is one big boy and he plays rough!! Despite coming to us with next to no socialization, he has become a big baby wanting attention at all times. His biggest bad habit...the little "gusher" does NOT like using the litterbox to pee! He will for poo and will sometimes pee if you put him in every 30 minutes all day long....but he much prefers to go in their tunnel, play cubes, soft-sided carry cages.... I feel like I wash and enzyme treat floors and toys all day long!

Simba is still being weaned off kibble...so we put him in his room to feed him. Our girls are too smart....they are criminals. They have learned how to break into his room (pulling down on the door handle) and then steal his food...literally.... I don't think you can hear in the video, but Luna and Simba both growl at one point...this growling goes on over EVERYTHING. But...you can really see Luna and Simba's glitter in this video. Mystik is glittered like Simba, but she was in the shade....

Enjoy the video...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Luna was cracking me up as she kept trying to pull the dish towards her!! 
Mystik is also going to be a very gorgeous girl, and Simba...He's just toooo Cute!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So gorgeous to see all three together!!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats on the new addition. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG every time Luna took another swipe at the bowl, I laughed harder. And it was so funny that the little ones weren't at all fazed by the moving bowl! Nothing was going to distract little Mystik from her noms!

LOL - wish you had a video of the swiping of mommy's ribs and mommy trying to get them back! I guess Simba was just too little - either that or the girls took all the good stealing spots.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba isn't at all interested in "human food" or "raw food"....we do have him eating wet food now, but haven't quite weaned out the dry kibble. Of course, Mystik LOVES kibble now...my previously (I don't eat anything but raw")....so when the kibble is down, it is EAT NOW or these other pigs steal it all.

THAT would have been a funny video for everyone else to watch...I was too busy trying to eat my ribs!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba is a ferocious leopard already! He stole my receipt and the "girls" have already learned to let him be when he has paper....so I tried to get it back. Let's just say...Simba 1: Mommy 0

Click to watch video:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh that is to funny!! What a ferocious wee beastie he is! Those little growls are precious! 
He sure didn't want to give up his prize!! His markings are Beautiful! WOW!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Sharon. He is absolutely gorgeous, considering he is supposed to be smack dab middle of his kitten fuzzies (4-16 weeks of ugly fuzzies). Mystik is still in fuzzies...Luna is at the hind end of hers.

He is a little ferocious devil. Mystik is so sweet natured, you can almost see her shrug and say "ok...you can have it. I will play with it later when you are tired". Luna wants it and looks like she is saying "you little monster...I want that...but every time I try to grab it, you growl, swat, and bite!" They stay away.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe that low growl is coming out of that tiny body! And he's such a speedster already; he's going to keep you in shape... 

Thanks for sharing. I laughed through the entire thing, and I really needed a good laugh!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

You are welcome.

Right now they are in their rooms to go to sleep....of course, I am being "serenaded" by some loud howling as, just like little kids, they want "five more minutes"....


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the ferocious kitten growls. Your bengal family is delightful if highly energetic


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My babies are growing up! 
Simba and Mystik LOVE to wrestle and, being about the same size, are pretty evenly matched. I will have to watch out for her as her "little brother" gains in size and becomes bigger than her! 
Click to watch video...


Luna absolutely loves getting into water! She usually has to wash her paws in her drinking fountain...and isn't rarely satisfied until the fountain is empty and the floor is soaked. Today, she went for a real good wash...in the sink. Then...she stole the sink stopper and HID IT! 
Click for video:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow are they gorgeous both in looks and personality! Beautiful furry family you have there!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

You have a gorgeous kitty family! I loved watching the videos - a barrel of laughs!! Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How beautiful!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They DO look like leopards! Bengals , eh? World Wrestling Cats! Incredible...


----------

